# 2019 Westminster GSD breed judging



## dogfaeries

If anyone is interested in watching the GSD breed judging live at Westminster, it’s coming up shortly. Finnish Lapphunds are getting ready to go in the ring, and then GSDs are after that. You can watch it in the Fox Sports Go app. Ring 9. 

Jackie has 2 dogs entered, and I’m cheering her on!


----------



## dogfaeries

If you want to see who is entered, you can go to this link and scroll all the way down. There are 13 GSDs entered in Best of Breed, and it will list their names and the armband number. 

https://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breed-results?id=gsd&season=2019


----------



## dogfaeries

Lol, I’m just goin to talk to myself in this thread

.


----------



## CometDog

I'm trying to download the app..ads keep interfering. Grrrr


----------



## Katsugsd

I'd watch if I could, but I'm at work and can't access video. :frown2: IF they put up the judging online later, I'll watch it!


----------



## dogfaeries

Well, Best of Breed goes to Kent’s dog,
GCHG CH MARQUIS' HERMES V KENLYN

Best Opposite is Julie Foster’s bitch,
GCHB CH WONDERLAND'S DARBY V WOLF CREEK


----------



## Jenny720

Yay congrats! Will check this out!So happy you reminded me - Im not sure how I forget the Westminster show was coming up!


----------



## dogfaeries

Photos!





































The Select Dog is GCH CH KYSARAH’S WHISKEY COWBOY

Select Bitch is GCHB CH HEIDELBERG’S HANNA BONNIET


----------



## dogfaeries

When they put the link up to the judging video, I’ll post it. Oh, and the judge was Sheree Moses.


----------



## Jenny720

I’m having trouble finding the video of the breed judging.


----------



## Jenny720

Thanks for photos- names ! Great choice! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> I’m having trouble finding the video of the breed judging.




It takes them forever to get the videos up! At least the camera work this year was WAY better than last year.


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m having trouble finding the video of the breed judging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes them forever to get the videos up! At least the camera work this year was WAY better than last year.
Click to expand...

Awesome I will keep checking!!


----------



## Jenny720

I still could not see the all breed judging. Watched the show last night Kent did very well with Tony. Third place congrats Kent and Tony! I saw on his kennel page he also has kept some Rumor pups and a new addition. It looks like he will be really busy in the future. Nice to see his daughter following his foot steps!


----------



## cliffson1

The BOB and BOS were two gorgeous looking dogs! Congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries

cliffson1 said:


> The BOB and BOS were two gorgeous looking dogs! Congrats!




I thought so too! Nice group of dogs this year! 

Tony, the BOB, is Rumor’s half brother (same sire - Ike). 
The BOS, Darby, is a Wolf Creek bitch. Her sire is Fritz, who won the National from the Veteran’s class in 2016. I’m kinda partial to Fritz. He’s a full sibling to my Carly’s mother.
The Selects were no slouches either. 
Anya was showing Whisky. He’s a Cowboy son. And Alphonso was showing the Select bitch, Hanna. She’s a Valentino daughter.


----------



## dogfaeries

Jackie was showing her beautiful dog Soul, who is also a Cowboy son.


----------



## Elsieb

Here’s a link to the gsd judging. 

https://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breed-results-videos/breed-videos-2019/gsd-2019-video


----------



## lhczth

Crazy how small that ring is for a breed like the GSD. Nice masculine male. Very nice female.


----------



## lhczth

Thank you for sharing the link for the video. I used to watch every year, but don't have access to it anymore to watch live.


----------



## Gregc

Thanks for sharing that link. I enjoyed the show!


----------



## Jenny720

Thanks so much for the link can’t wait to watch


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I'm sorry I missed it!! Gonna try and see if I can watch it now.


----------



## dogfaeries

lhczth said:


> Crazy how small that ring is for a breed like the GSD. Nice masculine male. Very nice female.




Yes, it is small, and unfortunately we’ve shown in smaller rings than that. The only time you get the nice large ring is at a specialty, and those judges will give you a workout!


----------



## Sabis mom

Well, sitting here watching the video and thinking I really like that dog and it clearly wants to be somewhere else right now. What a shame, because it is a beautiful animal and the judge cannot not notice this.
So I look to see who's dog this is because I like it and loo and behold, of course I like it. It's GCH CH Marcato's Fire Inside PT. I like her dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries

That’s Moto! He’s lovely and has quite a backstory. I believe he’s the puppy that was repossessed in bad shape. A lot of love and care, and now he’s a champion being shown at Westminster. Kinda cool.


----------



## Sabis mom

I remember his story. I was just surprised I didn't realize it was him. 
And bummed he was having such a bad day. 
One of the things I respect about Jackie was her fighting to get him back. Admirable in a world of disposable pets.


----------



## Jenny720

I enjoyed watching all the shepherds. I did not know that was Moto either. yeah my heart felt for him also. I have had those kind of days lol! Yeah he was having a bad day - he got through it though. better days ahead. He is a very lucky boy -I remember that story.


----------



## dojoson41

*westminster 2019*


I haven’t seen much of it yet but recording it. I have 10 hours of it to watch including the previews. I did see the Agility course show/winners. My shepherd Casca, who was sitting half on the bed and half off the bed (he doesn’t get the idea of jumping up on the bed -yet) and I were enjoying it. He really does get into watching dog shows and Live PD when they show the Police K-9 doing scent work/drug bust.


----------



## car2ner

dojoson41 said:


> I haven’t seen much of it yet but recording it. I have 10 hours of it to watch including the previews. I did see the Agility course show/winners. My shepherd Casca, who was sitting half on the bed and half off the bed (he doesn’t get the idea of jumping up on the bed -yet) and I were enjoying it. He really does get into watching dog shows and Live PD when they show the Police K-9 doing scent work/drug bust.



I love watching Shep down in Florida. They have some good footage of him. 
I didn't watch any of the dog show, except for bits of the judging listed below.


----------

